# Forum > MMO > Elder Scrolls Online > Elder Scrolls Online Bots and Programs > [Bot] Rotation bot

## Supvictor

Hey, guys! I was wondering if there is any rotation bot. I wish an automatic rotation based on my own keys.

----------

